# HELP! New computer, Power Flashes on then back off.



## mackdaddy2887 (Mar 20, 2010)

Title says it. Not sure whts wrong. All cables are plugged correctly. I push the power cord, the fan lights and everything start for a split second then turn back off.

Brand new everything.

A cheap build for a family friend using it for internet.

Asus board, 1 2gb Kingston memory stick, 500gb HDD, onboard video.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 20, 2010)

I would first try a different PSU, if that doesn't work I would re-build the system and if that doesn't work, start thinking of trying other components (such as RAM or motherboard).


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Mar 20, 2010)

ok going to try this PSU on my current computer... BRB!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2010)

When my rig does that after I have been tinkering with it, it usually always means I have something hooked up wrong.  Since you have so few components it shouldn't be to hard to find.  Try making sure the RAM is pushed in all the way, you really have to press hard until you hear the CLICK.  Last time mine didn't POST it was because of this.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 20, 2010)

check your risers? lack of risers?


----------



## mackdaddy2887 (Mar 20, 2010)

i tried using my good PSU (the one im using now), it does the same thing. It cant be how the PWR cables are plugged up, since I took the other PSU out and just used this one for the MOTherboard and CPU PWR only to see if it would Turn on.

I tried taking out the Memory all together, still no luck.

I tried removing the CPU PWR and have Motherboard only to see if it would turn on, no luck

It just Flashes on then back off.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just RMA'd a motherboard doing the same thing
I'd get a quick flash of the led's and the fans would start then stop and then nothing


----------



## Israar (Mar 20, 2010)

This happened to my step dads PC the other day, it happened when he was shutting down his system, his large fan on the side of the case blew out (don't exactly know why) and it just kepted flicking on and off as though it was trying to kickstart itself, like a dead battery 

So after turning the PSU off completely, I left it 5mins, turned it back on and it still did the same, so I unplugged the cables, brought it to my room and left it overnight. Following morning took the side panel off, unhooked the large fan (was running by molex) and left the panel to the side, checked all connections to HDD, Floppy Drive, DVD Drive, etc... All looked fine, checked CPU Heatsink for clogged dust but the system was fairly clean, so I thought right I'll boot it up, plugged in Mouse, Keyboard, PSU Cable, Ethernet Cable and hooked it to my LG TV. Booted up a charm so I though after looking at it, it all looked fine...

So I thought well what about the fan on the panel, turned the PC off and hooked it up, turned it on, problem was solved, no flickering, although the fan would not kick up what so ever, I flicked the fans to see if that would aid it to start, raised and lowered the fans speed controller see if that would do anything but as I found out, it just would not do nothing, it's dead lol. After that I just switched off, unhooked the molex for the large fan on the side panel, put it back in my stepdads room and hooked it up, turned it on and worked a charm... Reason I tested it in his room though was I wanted to see if I could rule out just the fan, be it the power in his room or the power cable maybe, all to which I couldn't fault.

If you do have side panel fans, I would try disconnecting one at a time and trial and error with it, you never know 

If that don't help, try using a different plug socket.

Hope that helps, and good luck!

--Lee


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you havent tried it yet, find your clear cmos jumpers and short them out after turning off psu, or remove battery. Costs nothing to try.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2010)

this happens to me when i crosswire or my mobo is grounding (risers)


----------



## Techtu (Mar 20, 2010)

As Israar say's, check your wiring, not just on the fan's, infact you'd be best only trying to boot with the essentials for now ie: motherboard/CPU and maybe memory. I've noticed a few suggestions about you checking your risers? have you done this yet? if not it would be best if you could "bench test" the rig (just set it up in bits on your table), to further eliminate the cause of the problem.

Also I would recommend a BIOS reset before any of this, just incase this is further causing you problems.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

Reset the BIOS settings via the jumper, pull the system out of the case and onto a wooden table, put it together and try again with only a single stick of RAM, the CPU and GPU plugged into the motherboard.

If this doesn't help with either PSU, then something out of the RAM/GPU/CPU/Mobo is dead. If it does help, then your motherboard was shorting out somewhere in the case.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 20, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Reset the BIOS settings via the jumper, pull the system out of the case and onto a wooden table, put it together and try again with only a single stick of RAM, the CPU and GPU plugged into the motherboard.
> 
> If this doesn't help with either PSU, then something out of the RAM/GPU/CPU/Mobo is dead. If it does help, then your motherboard was shorting out somewhere in the case.



Maybe you should read through the thread again... He only has 1 stick of RAM, has no video card, and the thing's you suggested... well, they've already been suggested


----------

